
It's OK, You Can Still Buy Flappy Bird (For $1500) - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/its-ok-you-can-still-buy-flappy-bird-for-1500-1519536230
======
antonius
I get the recent popularity of this game but besides the cool characters and
backgrounds.. how is this any different than the classic 'Helicopter' game?

